# parker vs hoyt



## andrewatt007 (May 17, 2008)

I'm pretty new to the archery scene- just looking to buy my first real bow. I have a budget of around $400, and have narrowed my choices down to the Parker Wildfire XP or the Hoyt Avenger. Both appear to be affordable, good quality, durable, and good performers. 
Does anyone have any tips or suggestions regarding these two bows. The Hoyt has laminate XT1000 limbs- should I worry about them cracking or breaking down the road? 
I want a durable bow that will perform well.
Any advice welcome!


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* andrewatt007. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.:darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 Archerytalk

Hoyt 

As far as Hoyt's limbs , I got several Hoyt bows , one that is 9 years old and still shoots great No problems with limbs , one that is 5 years old . No problems either and one that is only 1 year old . no problems


----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

I am currently reviewing the Blackhawk on my blog over on www.bowcast.com... You can see my first thoughts on the Parker Blackhawk by going to the below link...
http://www.bowcast.com/component/op...lackhawk---My-2008-Review-Bow.html/Itemid,70/

BUT I have never shot any of the bows you mention...Why are you only looking at those two bows? For $400 you could get a really nice 05 V-tec... just check the classifieds..
Jason


----------



## andrewatt007 (May 17, 2008)

I'd prefer a new bow, at least for my first one. Plus it seems that Parker has a really good waranty with their bows.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to Archery talk!


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

andrewatt007 said:


> I'd prefer a new bow, at least for my first one. Plus it seems that Parker has a really good waranty with their bows.


WELCOME to AT.

Hoyt also has a LIFETIME warranty. i shot Parker for years. and they are good bows. but i shot a Hoyt and they are GREAT bows. so imo the Hoyt is better quality for hunting.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*Hoyt is #1 for accuracy*

There is no comparison between a Parker and a Hoyt! get the Hoyt start out right !


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## mblader87 (Apr 13, 2008)

Get a Hoyt you wont be disappointed


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

Welcome to AT! :darkbeer:

Another vote for Hoyt from Canada.


----------



## Crainkbait (May 14, 2007)

Get the Hoyt


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's a vote for Parker. 
Good speed. Good customer service. 
I like the fact that the Parker Wildfire out of the box is lighter than the Hoyt so that after you add the accessories its still an easy bow to lug around the woods and fields all day. 
Doubt if you'll go wrong with either one.
Haven't shot the Hoyt, so I can't say which is the better shooter. 
(Wonder how many recommending the Hoyt have shot the Wildfire? :wink


----------



## MNBowhunter300 (Jan 22, 2008)

parker gets my vote


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome: to at


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## slow1000rider03 (Jun 17, 2008)

*hey*

I bought a Parker Wildfire XP last week. Its only my second bow but all my friends are amazed at how quiet and fun it is to shoot. My best friend shoots a Parker 31 ultralight that is a little faster but the XP is far and away quieter, less vibrasive and for the price and warranty you just can't beat it. Hope this helps.


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

ok, lets have a look on my vote:

Design: 
Parker wildfire look better to me

IBO 
speed: Hoyt Avenger is faster by 9fps

Limbs: 
As I've seen hoyt bow dryfired many times and still 'smiling'. I vote Hoyt avenger for toughness

Grip: 
Hoyt Avenger grip got my vote.

Draw adjustability:
Hoyt Avenger has better draw adjustability


----------

